# 3D Mark06 scores



## P4-630 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey all forum viewers and atitool users out there, If you can run the *3D Mark06 basic edition*  with your videocard, what are your bechmark results?

My 3D Mark06 basic edition benchmark results:

XFX 6800GS XXX(not overclocked) scores 2765 3d marks.
SM 2.0 score 1261
HDR/SM3.0 score 1084
CPU score 1026

Note:The 3D Mark06 demo is only in 1280x1024 screensize available for benchmarking.
If you post benchmark results in any other resolution than 1280x1024, please specify.

http://www.download.com/3DMark06-basic-edition/3000-2121_4-10492453.html


----------

